# De puerto serie a USB con ft232r



## Aila (Sep 25, 2008)

hola, estoy haciendo una tarjeta de adquisición de datos programada para puerto serie, pero que mediante el dispositivo ft232r, haga llegar los datos al PC por el puerto USB. La cuestión es que el pc no me detecta dicho dispositivo, me he instalado los drivers de la página oficial y he seguido las instrucciones que adjuntan, pero no hay manera de que me detecte el módulo. 
Hay alguien que lo haya usado y le haya dado el mismo problema? en principio no necesita fuente de alimentación externa no?

En fin, quizás esté defectuoso. Muchas gracias por vuestra atención

aila


----------



## piochiken87 (Oct 12, 2008)

has intentado probar en otras pcs?


----------



## Twan (Oct 13, 2008)

Aila dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy haciendo una tarjeta de adquisición de datos programada para puerto serie, pero que mediante el dispositivo ft232r, haga llegar los datos al PC por el puerto USB. La cuestión es que el pc no me detecta dicho dispositivo, me he instalado los drivers de la página oficial y he seguido las instrucciones que adjuntan, pero no hay manera de que me detecte el módulo.
> Hay alguien que lo haya usado y le haya dado el mismo problema? en principio no necesita fuente de alimentación externa no?
> 
> aila



Mira yo creo que piochiken87 tiene razon ya que es muy probable que te hayas hechado el puerto usb..., tambien trata de ver bien los pines de conexion ya que estos uno los tiende a confundir en la protoboard (es lo que me pasó recientemente), si no mas recuerdo tambien usa un cristal de 12M, me dijeron que ese no se usaba pero yo igual lo conecté con dos ceramicos de 22pf


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola a todos,
Mucho tiempo no estoy trabajando con VB6, sé que éste es muy viejo, sólo quiero compartir mi proyecto simple, este proyecto para probar el FT232RL USB convertidor TTL.
Espero que esto le ayuda a usted, cuando usted compra similares como este producto, a continuación, sabiendo que el FT232RL funciona o no.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------

